# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Trao đổi kinh nghiệm >  Cần mua tấm lót cho piston không dầu

## thanhtuan001

Em cần mua tấm lót trong piston của motor như hình! Bác nào biết chổ nào bán miếng đó chỉ em với ạ! Em cảm ơn nhiều!

----------

